# Got a few Cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It was tuff on the river last night for us, All we landed was 4, two blues 1 channel cat and one flathead. Hopefully we do much better at the tournament coming up this month.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Was this on Escambia? My buddy fished hard last night and only managed a couple of hardheads and a big eel in a spot that normally produces lots of nice sized channels. Wonder if the tide affects the lower river much?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They are in full blown spawn mode, water temp hit 74.1 last night while I was on the river, normally I can get them to bite but last night they was not having it. If we wanted to we could have caught channel and blues all night long but old yeller was in the bulls-eye. This is the second year this has happened when the water temp hit 74 all the Flatheads of 5lbs and bigger seem to disappear for about a week or two then come out feeding like a bat out of hell. Next year ill wait for the water temp to hit 70, fish until it reaches 72 then wait for 76 after the spawn.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is 76 degrees the magic number? So around the first part of May it should be on....


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

My buddy fished saturday night and the water temp was 71. They caught 15 flatheads, but the biggest one might have went 5lbs. He said they were the smallest mess of flatheads he had ever caught. When he was cleaning them he said they were full of eggs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Lat year during on my first flathead tournament on the Apalachicola 
April 27th -28th the water temp was 77.5 We Pre fished the first night and boated over 20 fish, the second night for the tournament we boated 24 fish totaling over 40 fish in two nights so I think ill wait around till the end of this month.

Here is the link to that trip on the Apalachicola


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah i'm ready for the tournament this month. I'm taking a buddy that i've never fished with. He goes up to the dam below seminole and catches good fish, but i'm hesitant to take someone i've never fished with to a tournament. I've never been to the bristol tournament before. It's the only one i haven't been to.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah i'm ready for the tournament this month. * I'm taking a buddy that i've never fished with*. He goes up to the dam below seminole and catches good fish, but i'm hesitant to take someone i've never fished with to a tournament. I've never been to the bristol tournament before. It's the only one i haven't been to.



Joseph?

Its the best tournament of the year since the flats are in full post spawn and feeding heavily, never the less I'm about to have a good lunch.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

No I don't know a Joseph. His name is Kenny Rogers.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> No I don't know a Joseph. His name is Kenny Rogers.


 
That's the guy to tournament fish with! He knows when to hold 'em and knows when to fold 'em...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stumpknocker said:


> That's the guy to tournament fish with! He knows when to hold 'em and knows when to fold 'em...


Plus, he brings plenty of chicken for everyone to eat.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha, if it was that Kenny Rogers than he would be paying my entry fee and gas money... but it's a different Kenny Rogers


----------



## seshmo (Apr 30, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> No I don't know a Joseph. His name is Kenny Rogers.


 I heard that guy is the biggest coward in the whole county.


----------

